# PS3 Controller issue



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

After a system update last night my control has started acting strange.

If I push the PS button the controller turns on and the LED's flash and continue to flash. It doesn't turn the PS3 on. If you plug it into the PS3 USB port and push the PS button it works as normal. If you then unplug it and push the button, the LED's flash again and it won't work again.

You have to connect it up, turn off the PS3 and the controller stays off.


Anyone????????:wall::wall:


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

Mine did this the other week but hasnt done it again since, I guess it lost the pairing, the first time you connect a controller it has to be done with cable.

when i took controller to a mates house to play had to plug it in with the cable first to get them to pair up?

Allan


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

mine did this a few weeks back too, seemed to sort itself out after a few tried......


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Are you sure you don't just need to charge the controller ?


----------



## Blueworm (Feb 7, 2007)

It needs a recharge. As an ex Sony Bod, I only wish they brought out the original PS3 controllers that they were going to do (the boomerang style). Used one for months and loved em.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

The controller is charged so don't think it that.

Can you un-pair them and re-pair them?


----------



## Tomcat (Apr 26, 2009)

It's probably lost it's pairing, there's a tiny little hole underneath, press that, all the lights should start flashing. Reconnect the lead and go into the system menu, find the accessory's menu, look for controller I.d and follow the prompts....


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll give that a go. :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Tomcat said:


> It's probably lost it's pairing, there's a tiny little hole underneath, press that, all the lights should start flashing. Reconnect the lead and go into the system menu, find the accessory's menu, look for controller I.d and follow the prompts....


The reset button worked.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------

